

Twitter and Joyent Divorce - tptacek
http://www.joyeur.com/2008/01/31/twitter-and-joyent-update

======
sanj
"Divorce" may be an apt metaphor here. There seems to be a lot of "he said,
she said" sort of rumblings.

Having said that, I've been pretty happy with Joyent so far. They offer a
service which is nice for Rails apps: scaling (smoothly) vertically for a long
time until you need to go horizontal.

I don't really want to spend time scaling out horizontally (eg, to AWS) until
that's necessary.

Other opinions?

------
sanj
This reminds me of something from college. I worked in aviation safety, so one
of the questions my advisor always got during interviews was "What's the
safest airline to fly?"

His response: "The one that's had an accident most recently. They'll be under
the most scrutiny to not screw up again."

I wonder if this is the BEST possible time to be deploying at Joyent.

~~~
randallsquared
If all the possible choices are basically equivalent, sure. That's clearly not
true with hosting companies, though.

~~~
SwellJoe
It's also not true with airlines.

------
webwright
I had a crappy signup experience with them. Signed up and got the automated
"this will take a few days-- we handcraft everything".... What? Took way more
than a week and I had to remind them that I was still waiting for my account.

------
simianstyle
Simply put, we tried Joyent with our first startup - and I still blame them
for our failure.

(alright fine, the truth is we had a bad team - but they still suck!)

------
nickb
They've chosen Level3. Never used them but few sites I know also use them.
Anyone using Level3 and wants to share their experiences?

~~~
hwork
Have they really chosen Level3? I hear Verio, according to ARIN records
(resolves to NTT, which owns Verio).

~~~
wmf
It's NTT: [http://blog.twitter.com/2008/02/twitter-chooses-ntt-
america-...](http://blog.twitter.com/2008/02/twitter-chooses-ntt-america-
enterprise.html)

AFAIK, Level3 doesn't even offer hosting, just colo.

------
hwork
twitter was seemingly fast after the switch, and nearly all day. Now it's
crawling.

